# Best Winger and Remote



## Awilley

I'm thinking of buying 2 wingers. What is the best winger with remote system going right now?


----------



## Joe Dutro

It depends on who you ask. Personally I like the Gunners Up with TT electronics. The GU line is very well built and I've never had one fail me. Tri-tronics electronics-- well I just like the TT brand and they are made in the USA- plus a RTF sponsor.
Joe


----------



## badbullgator

Gunners Up and TT here too.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

badbullgator said:


> Gunners Up and TT here too.


Good stuff!


----------



## Byron Musick

I use a Gunner's Up with BumperBoy advanced sound set up, I like it a LOT!!


----------



## duxbac

I think Zinger Winger are much better built than GU. If you just compare the two visually the Zinger is more solidly constructed with heavy bushings and hardware, may cost a bit more but worth it. I use TT electronics but have buddies who use dogtra, either one works fine.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

I have GU Son of a Gun and a Sure Flyte box launcher with Dogtra electronics. The SOG fits in my SUV better than a full-size and is has a pretty good throw. I plan another SOG this spring. I also have Bumper Boy 4-shooters - more convenient, but not real birds.


----------



## badbullgator

duxbac said:


> I think Zinger Winger are much better built than GU. If you just compare the two visually the Zinger is more solidly constructed with heavy bushings and hardware, may cost a bit more but worth it. I use TT electronics but have buddies who use dogtra, either one works fine.


 
I call you on that. Older GU's were bolted in places that Zw was wielded. That is no longer the case. Side by side you can't tell the difference now and I would go so far as to bet they come form the same factory in China. GU's release is far berrte than ZW


----------



## DKR

badbullgator said:


> Gunners Up and TT here too.


 
Agree

The guy who owns the company is a dog guy who hunts and competes.


----------



## GulfCoast

I have both GU and ZW wingers, box launchers, and TT releases. There is nothing I like about the GU winger better than the ZW other than the price. GU does have better box launchers, IMHO.


----------



## Tim Culligan

GU SOG'S with TT!


----------



## Granddaddy

If costs, storage space and shooting flyers are important considerations, there is no better tosser than the Days End Tosser...http://www.dogsafield.com/products.asp?dept=141


----------



## Jason Brion

I own 3 GU with TT releases. I use the A LOT. Have had a few problems but it seems like the newer ones have been improved upon. I have used ZW a bit. They seem to be very well built.

I wouldn't hesitate to own either one.


----------



## WindyCreek

Gunners Up SOG and TT for electronics, both have functioned with no problems year round to include some fairly cold days.


----------



## duxbac

badbullgator said:


> I call you on that. Older GU's were bolted in places that Zw was wielded. That is no longer the case. Side by side you can't tell the difference now and I would go so far as to bet they come form the same factory in China. GU's release is far berrte than ZW


It may have been an older GU that I was looking at...*Zinger Wingers are built near Toronto Ontario. GU's are built in China. That alone is enough to convince me which one to buy.* I've never had an issue with the Zinger release.


----------



## Marty Lee

where is the best place to buy GU with electronics included?


----------



## badbullgator

duxbac said:


> It may have been an older GU that I was looking at...*Zinger Wingers are built near Toronto Ontario. GU's are built in China. That alone is enough to convince me which one to buy.* I've never had an issue with the Zinger release.


you will have to show me that. They are shipped from Canada, but I am pretty sure built in China, they say they are the manufactuer but that does not mean they have a plant, the plant can be any where. *Please back up the built in Canada comment.* GU is the manufactuer of there products as well but still built in China.....


----------



## Huff

I have both zw and gunners up and like them both. I do have dogtra elec rr delux and that set up is excellent. Good sound for attention getting on younger dogs.


----------



## djansma

I have 2 gunners up sog and tt electronics and I have had no problems with either 
David Jansma


----------



## duxbac

badbullgator said:


> you will have to show me that. They are shipped from Canada, but I am pretty sure built in China, they say they are the manufactuer but that does not mean they have a plant, the plant can be any where. *Please back up the built in Canada comment.* GU is the manufactuer of there products as well but still built in China.....


The owner of Zinger competes around here in UKC tests, is an engineer, and one of the niciest guys you'll ever meet. He builds the wingers and his other products in a small factory just west of Toronto. Nothing I type here is going to convince you so phone him up yourself if you are still in doubt.


----------



## Jason Brion

badbullgator said:


> I call you on that...I would go so far as to bet they come form the same factory in China.


Strong statement. Maybe you should back this up.

Both are nice units. I think you will find they both will serve you well. I personally don't think we need to get into trashing or making statements we can't back up to sell either one.

It is my understanding that the people associated with both products are active members of the dog loving community.


----------



## badbullgator

duxbac said:


> The owner of Zinger competes around here in UKC tests, is an engineer, and one of the niciest guys you'll ever meet. He builds the wingers and his other products in a small factory just west of Toronto. Nothing I type here is going to convince you so phone him up yourself if you are still in doubt.


I have emailed him. There is a difference between assembling and actually making the parts. GU is assembled in TulsaOK, however, most of the parts come form China. I still highly doubt he, zw, is manufacturing the frames, hinges, or pulleys which is pretty much everything. If he is buying these parts he is no more manufacturing them in Canada than GU is in Tulsa.


----------



## badbullgator

sheriff said:


> Strong statement. Maybe you should back this up.
> 
> Both are nice units. I think you will find they both will serve you well. I personally don't think we need to get into trashing or making statements we can't back up to sell either one.
> 
> It is my understanding that the people associated with both products are active members of the dog loving community.


 
Whoa there sheriff.....he claims they are maunfactured in Canada and I asked him to back it up. See above post. You can't call me out to back up a statement asking someone to back up a statement.......he made the statement to begin


----------



## rabersin

My recomendation is Gunners Up wingers with TriTronics electronics. I use mine each day and they have never given me a problem. I looked at Zinger Wingers and prefered Gunners Up.


----------



## badbullgator

I just got the answer form Robert Sampson at ZW saying "some of the parts are bought in the US or Canada but OROGINATE form Asia". For any of you that are a little slow ASIA = China. That is from the horses mouth thank you very much.
GU does the same thing as do most "maunfactuers". There you have it, ZW assembled in Canada, and GU assembeld in OK, both from parts from various parts of the world including Asia/China.
I am not knocking either and you can search the topic ZW and GU are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Jason Brion

badbullgator said:


> You can't call me out to back up a statement asking someone to back up a statement.......he made the statement to begin


Maybe I'm missing something. But if I read it correctly you started the coversation concerning where they are manufactured with the below statement.



badbullgator said:


> ...I would go so far as to bet they come form the same factory in China. GU's release is far berrte than ZW


----------



## badbullgator

sheriff said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. But if I read it correctly you started the coversation concerning where they are manufactured with the below statement.


 
Sure as long as you don't read the statement that started it..

Duxbac said in post 15
_It may have been an older GU that I was looking at...*Zinger Wingers are built near Toronto Ontario. GU's are built in China. That alone is enough to convince me which one to buy.* I've never had an issue with the Zinger release._

;-)


----------



## Jason Brion

I still disagree. Your post was #8.

Your posts were very helpful to me 2-3 years ago when deciding to purchase the 3 GU units that I have. To this day I still appreciate the advice that I got on this forum from you and others.

Since then I have had the opportunity to train with ZW units as well. I have found them to be nice units as well.

I personally don't see a reason to bring up the other when making a recommendation. They are simular. Both companies have great customer service. And their owners will bend over backwards to ensure thier customers are satisfied. That has been my experience.


----------



## Granddaddy

If you guys are concerned about foreign mfg, just to let you know the Day's End Tosser is manufactured, assembled and sold by dog folks to dog folks here in the USA by Dogs Afield, an RTF sponsor.....just so you'll know the facts.


----------



## badbullgator

Spoken like someone who owns a share in them.....;-)

They too are very good launchers


----------



## Chance Raehn

GU and Dogtra RR Deluxe


----------



## Redgolden

Both products are certainly good. Personally, I use 2 wingers II with Dogtra electronics and it all works fine ! I met Robert Sampson in person and he is a very nice man. I do recommend their products to people around me as they have a good quality in their assembly and material used. I am confident their after sale service is good (probably GU too, I don't know them).


----------



## golden dude

I like "Birds up" launchers, The original "slinger" model with arm extensions is capable of HUGE throws!! 

Steve


----------



## MooseGooser

Theres a guy in Nebraskee that Makes the Best wingers!!!

His name is Al!!!~~~~ ERRRRRR Mr. Hargreaves. (I think He Likes ALBERT Though!)

I dont gotta buncha room in the back a my truck,, so I just bungie them on to the trailer hitch and drag em where I gotta go!!

Theys never Failed yet!!!

Paint em about once a week,, but THEY HOLD UP!!!

He Makes em as a Kick winger,, but I turned the adjustable leg over and attached Train rite triggers,, and Use Tri tronics electronics to fire em!!

Gooser 
~~~~ Errr I mean Mike!~~ Err I mean MIKIE!~~ errrr~~ Maybe I should just go by HEY YOU!!!


----------



## Troy B

badbullgator said:


> . GU's release is far berrte than ZW



I've used both and would own both but currently own a handfull of Zinger Wingers because of the release. Both companies make a good produt and are tremendous about giving back to the retriever community.

I've also used both TT and Dogtra electronics but prefer the Dogtra. Again, I'd own either and both are great companies with top notch products.


----------



## DDRetrievers

Zinger's here with Tri-Tronics releases, would not own anything else.


Drew


----------



## Steve Hester

Gunner's Up and TT electronics.


----------



## Mario Monico

I own 6 zinger wingers one is about 12yrs old the only thing that went was the silond I don't know fure sure where he has them done know but I was one of the people who welded the frames and I can tell you being a welder that Zinger uses some of the best grade of material around ,know I have never welded a Gunz up I can only judge what I have done. When it comes to grade of material Zinger uses some of the best on the market . Hope this helps


----------



## Margo Ellis

I have used both, I have three GU with TT releases. I know both owners well, and other then the ease of getting my GU at the Grand I would own either. 
Both owners stand behind their products 100% so either of these wingers would work very well for you and would make your training easier. 
I believe both companys offer a discount to HRC members and their clubs. In fact I think clubs get a discount even if they are not HRC clubs for purchase from both companies also.


----------



## muddyriver

Has anyone used Butch Green's wingers?


----------



## Slinger Guru

badbullgator said:


> I call you on that. Older GU's were bolted in places that Zw was wielded. That is no longer the case. Side by side you can't tell the difference now and I would go so far as to bet they come form the same factory in China. GU's release is far berrte than ZW


Rteriever Specialists, Inc. products are made and assembled in Okeechobee, Florida. Some parts (mostly electronics) I expect are from China, as it seems like it is hard to buy anything that isn't.


----------



## Texas star

I like gunners up best they have never let me down


----------



## John Lash

Which came first, GU or Zinger Winger?

John Lash


----------



## 3 black dogs

badbullgator said:


> you will have to show me that. They are shipped from Canada, but I am pretty sure built in China, they say they are the manufactuer but that does not mean they have a plant, the plant can be any where. *Please back up the built in Canada comment.* GU is the manufactuer of there products as well but still built in China.....



I can back this statement up they are produced one by one in Milton Ontario at Robs shop been there many many times I am suprised that the guy who owns GU hasn't been there to try to better copy the ZW as obviously he wants to produce the best winger on the market and that is the ZW not the GU all he has done is what china has done for years copy the best to cash in on a good product. Oh and by the way the owner of ZW has been running the HRC game since the late 80"s 

Made in Canada Rules

Chris


----------



## 3 black dogs

John Lash said:


> Which came first, GU or Zinger Winger?
> 
> John Lash



Zinger winger since early 90's Rob started to sell in lager Numbers in 96.


----------



## badbullgator

3 black dogs said:


> I can back this statement up they are produced one by one in Milton Ontario at Robs shop been there many many times I am suprised that the guy who owns GU hasn't been there to try to better copy the ZW as obviously he wants to produce the best winger on the market and that is the ZW not the GU all he has done is what china has done for years copy the best to cash in on a good product. Oh and by the way the owner of ZW has been running the HRC game since the late 80"s
> 
> Made in Canada Rules
> 
> Chris


 
Guess you missed post 25 huh?



> I just got the answer form Robert Sampson at ZW saying "some of the parts are bought in the US or Canada but OROGINATE form Asia". For any of you that are a little slow ASIA = China. That is from the horses mouth thank you very much.
> GU does the same thing as do most "maunfactuers". There you have it, ZW assembled in Canada, and GU assembeld in OK, both from parts from various parts of the world including Asia/China.
> I am not knocking either and you can search the topic ZW and GU are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## John Lash

3 black dogs said:


> Zinger winger since early 90's Rob started to sell in lager Numbers in 96.


That's what I thought, I have Zinger Winger, patronizing the originator...

John Lash


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I have four winger zingers: two field trialers and two WZII. I bought the WZII for space and price considerations but like the two field trialers the best. Many of my training friends have GU. I prefer the wz because I can load (hook the pouch around the release arm) with one hand. The GU takes two hands and is a little slower/harder for me to do. I admit this is a minor consideration.

I use Tritronics exclusively for everything: releases, e-collars and bark collar. Everyone I train with uses Tritronics releases. It makes the sessions go so much smoother.


----------



## Washu

I'm thinking about getting the son of a gunner.....can it work without using the primer?


----------



## badbullgator

Washu said:


> I'm thinking about getting the son of a gunner.....can it work without using the primer?


Yes you just do not put one in


----------



## Joe Dutro

Washu said:


> I'm thinking about getting the son of a gunner.....can it work without using the primer?


The primer is only for noise. It has nothing to do with the preformance of the winger.
Joe


----------



## Texas star

I like gunners up the work great


----------



## Sleepyg

Gunner's Up with TT electronics for me.


----------



## DDRetrievers

badbullgator said:


> Guess you missed post 25 huh?


I do not think Chris missed post 25, he is just stating that they are infact built in Milton Ontario, like him I have seen it first hand. Sure there may be a few componants that he uses on them that are made in China (servos, pully's I would assume) but the rest of it was designed and is made in Canada.

It is damn near imposible to find something that is 100% made in the US or Canada..

regards..

Drew


----------



## duck duster

Well to add my 2.001 cents US, or 2 cents Cdn it is a ZW. I have an original model that was built in Rob's garage in Milton many years ago. The welder was a guy by the name of Mario or close to that I recall. The parts may not all be North American made, but they were definitely put together here. I have a couple now, and just ordered a third one today. Rob offered to retrofit the old style release with the newer one on my original unit,, but I figured why change it if it ain't broken. I've seen them operate on different TT releases and Dogtra. Seem to function equally well with either.
Oh yea I drive a foreign automobile too. It is a Honda Civic.........built in the far east.......Alliston, Ontario, Canada.
Can't comment on a GU because I've never seen one in action.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## seandcso75

I own 2 Zingers w/TT Pro Controls. Very reliable and work great. Dogtra and GU make great products as well. I also own a Retriever Specialists Birds up launcher and that works great as well. All have very helpful customer service. All serve their purpose. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## rookie

They all do the job but if your looking for real performance short throw to real long throw and anything in between then you should look to Train-Rite. It will out perform any winger currently on the market. I have seen them throw a pheasant over a tree and land 25 yds out in the field. It caused a lot of excitement for the dogs and handlers!! Go to www.trainrite.net you can see what they have. I have three of them and never had a problem in five years. I Just replaced the cords on them this spring as the old cords seemed to have stretched. The best part is they can be used either as a remote or a manual and they have a step down release for shooting Fliers. They have a lock out feature so you will not have any unexpected releases. They fire a 209 primer for sound.
Rookie


----------



## DKR

Rookie,

I took a look at YOUR website (aren't you listed as a contact) in the interest of full discloser why don't you come clean and honestly tell everyone you have an investment/interest in a winger company.


If I'm wrong I apologize to you w. price from New York and the other w. price with the winger company from New York.


----------



## rookie

DRK
Yes I am the same person no need to apologize. I have said I am part owner in other post to RTF. Just a little background on the subject of launchers. I have been into dogs for close to 30 years as well as my partner. I have owned just about every bird launcher made and found serious faults with all of them. My partner and I decided to make our own full knowing what we did not like in other bird launchers. 1. Lack of differnt throws (distance) 2.Poor quality and workmanship. 3. Kick releases that caused the bird shooter to have one foot off the ground before shooting! 4. Release systems that had to be used either manually or remote. 5. No safety provision to prevent accidental launching. 6 limited throws and elevation of throws. If you wanted to place a bird you had to move your launcher into a position within its range. 7. Hang time. This is very important when training a young dog. Long throws teach a dog to go to the bird rather than find the bird boy find the bird. I hope you liked our website and the products shown.
Warren Price
www.Trainrite.net


----------



## Buttercup

I have trained with both GU and Zinger. A couple of years back our GU launcher was blown over in a massive gust of wind, and the leg bent-and eventually broke off-not a quality issue, just took a massive tumble. And the next day a brand new GU arrived at my door. All they asked was that I send back the damaged one. I still own both a GU and Zinger, and I guarantee the next winger I purchase will be a GU. And yes, the GU release is much better. GU stands by their products, and they build a reliable product.
As for the electronics. Dogtra are great, very reliable. TT are as well. I just sold my Dogtra and purchased 2 new TT releases because they are very user friendly, easy to program, and can operate 2 releases from one receiver.


----------



## badbullgator

DDRetrievers said:


> I do not think Chris missed post 25, he is just stating that they are infact built in Milton Ontario, like him I have seen it first hand. Sure there may be a few componants that he uses on them that are made in China (servos, pully's I would assume) but the rest of it was designed and is made in Canada.
> 
> *It is damn near imposible to find something that is 100% made in the US or Canada..*
> 
> regards..
> 
> Drew


 
My point exactly


----------



## Dave S

I have the Butch Green all aluminum wingers and the Dogtra box launchers and remotes(old style ). The wingers are nice and light. Launch as well as a ZW or GU. Never had a problem with dogtra products either. Both companies are within 15 mins from me which makes it nice in case there is a problem.


----------



## shooter71

Gunners up with dogtra electonics....no problems...


----------



## J. Walker

I just got a couple of the Birds-Up launchers by Retriever Specialists and have to say I like them a lot. The transmitter is a bit on the lightweight side and probably couldn't take too much abuse but it's on a lanyard and a replacement is about $40 so it's all relative. They set up easily, have no moving parts to fail when you least expect it, and _take up virtually no room in my truck_. I can carry two complete launchers into the field at the same time without any problem. Another good thing about them is that they are dark and very low profile so you don't need a holding blind to conceal them.

Would I buy another Birds-Up launcher? Yes.


----------



## JaKaR

Gunner's Up its good


----------



## Lee Nelson

J. Walker said:


> I just got a couple of the Birds-Up launchers by Retriever Specialists and have to say I like them a lot. The transmitter is a bit on the lightweight side and probably couldn't take too much abuse but it's on a lanyard and a replacement is about $40 so it's all relative. They set up easily, have no moving parts to fail when you least expect it, and _take up virtually no room in my truck_. I can carry two complete launchers into the field at the same time without any problem. Another good thing about them is that they are dark and very low profile so you don't need a holding blind to conceal them.
> 
> Would I buy another Birds-Up launcher? Yes.


+1

We have been training with three for two years and no problems.


----------

